# golden retriever and biking



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Paraskevas,
Your English is fine :wavey:

I checked how much 25 km is (we use miles here - it's about 15 miles). I'm not sure but running that far and for 2.5 hours sounds excessive to me.

If it were me, I would check with the veterinarian if it's ok to make your dog run that far and/or for 2.5 hours. I don't know what the climate is where you are but I read an article that dogs should not be made to run when it's hot out either or be made to run next to a bicycle. 

I personally wouldn't do it but I may be wrong. Please check with your veterinarian.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I do bicycle with my dogs. I have a K-9 bike jogger and all of my dogs love to run next to the bike. I checked with my vet and my vet thinks that it is a great idea for high energy dogs. I think that 3 miles was the furthest that I have taken them. Not one of my dogs could go 15 miles and I have one that is very high energy. Her feet wear out before her body does. She is the one that I take for 3 miles before I stop her. We go on a bike path around the park and two trips around is 1 mile. We stop for water every mile. I check the paws and general condition and decide whether or not to go around again. All of them are done after about 1 1/2- 2 miles. Only my high energy dog will go for 3 and possibly more if I let her. My personal opinion is that 15 miles is too much for a 7 year old golden. I would definitely check with your vet especially if he is already having problems with his feet. I don't think that shoes are going to solve your problem.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is far too much for a dog that age. And even a younger dog would have to be worked up to this over a long amount of time. In additon to his feet I would be most concerned about his joints, particularly knees, hips, and elbows.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with Pointgold.


----------



## paraskevas (Sep 29, 2009)

thank you for your answer,i agree with you and propably i will take him more shorter rides,i want my dog to be happy with me not to have problem


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

The longest ride,i did was with my Pyrenean Shepherd!.We did 50 kms in a day!.Dog did real well but we made sure to stop regularly,to swim and drink!.She was 8yrs old and loved it!.
I would get a harness!.


----------



## hektor (Jan 26, 2009)

paraskevas said:


> hi to all of you i am new here from greece athens!!i have a 7 year old male retriever and i want to take him with me for mountain bike more often than usually.i bought him today this shoes http://www.canine-spirit.com/master_products/grip-trex-boots-set-of-4
> i do about 25 klm in 2.30 hrs,it is not very trained,we ride together about 5 times this year and it has a problem with his feet,i think now will be ok with the shoes.what do i have to care about my dog?
> 
> sorry for my english:wavey:


Geia soy Paraskeya! Ego eimai apo kozani!
So, lets speak in english, not so kind speaking in greek..
I have a mini mini golden (I call him like this), but because of him being small (only 10 kilos, doesnt get fat, even he eats normal, no medical issues), he is very fast and goes like crazy when going for walks. The thing he likes most is horse ridding! I take him with me for an hour, during the ride I go slower some times so as he rests, but he doesnt stop,he goes in front of me and the horse! Of course during the summer, no horse ridding for him! Only when the weather is cold and no sun, otherwise he gets tired!
So, for a larger and heavier dog,as goldens are, I think that rides for 1 hour with rests and drink water at the midetime (endiameso), would be ok, for a healthy dog. But you can tell by looking at your dog, if you see him enjoying the long walks, do it. Dogs need to run, smell, jump, not being protective and having them only on the sofa!


----------



## paraskevas (Sep 29, 2009)

hektor said:


> Geia soy Paraskeya! Ego eimai apo kozani!
> So, lets speak in english, not so kind speaking in greek..
> I have a mini mini golden (I call him like this), but because of him being small (only 10 kilos, doesnt get fat, even he eats normal, no medical issues), he is very fast and goes like crazy when going for walks. The thing he likes most is horse ridding! I take him with me for an hour, during the ride I go slower some times so as he rests, but he doesnt stop,he goes in front of me and the horse! Of course during the summer, no horse ridding for him! Only when the weather is cold and no sun, otherwise he gets tired!
> So, for a larger and heavier dog,as goldens are, I think that rides for 1 hour with rests and drink water at the midetime (endiameso), would be ok, for a healthy dog. But you can tell by looking at your dog, if you see him enjoying the long walks, do it. Dogs need to run, smell, jump, not being protective and having them only on the sofa!


geia sou hector!!

yesterday me and roy(my dog) did 15 km,1 1/2 hour,at home it was sleeping all day


----------



## paraskevas (Sep 29, 2009)

paraskevas said:


> geia sou hector!!
> 
> yesterday me and roy(my dog) did 15 km,1 1/2 hour,at home it was sleeping all day


----------

